# Bobcat?????



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever got a bobcat yet???? :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

only one... the poor thing was feeling stupid and hit a **** trap... 
don't know why he was walking in 6" of water...

:sniper:


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah he was stupid. LOL Wish i could have that kind of luck :toofunny:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

None in my trap line. I got one early saturday morning calling for fox and coyotes. Shot him with my 17 HMR. Quick kill for the distance. (100-110 yards) He ran about 30 feet. We're only allowed to use 22 or smaller rimfires or shotguns with #4 or smaller shot at night. I hadn't went to the truck for my 204 yet...


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

My dad has 17 now. I don't have any this year but I've caught around 25-30 cats my whole life.....16 years.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

All these replies make me feel good to live in Wyoming!!! We have a lot of cats and some of the best colored anywhere. On average I catch about 60 a year, but thats putting on a lot of miles and running about 250 traps. Thats not to bad though considering I only get to trap for 4 weeks a season. However, I can say that you all have me beat this year. Due to my recent move, I didnt get to put out any traps this year and was forced to stick to the control of the goose population!!
Good luck to all
---- Keep the tradition alive----


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes I have. I caught one by the cimmaron river. Using a piece of raw meat for my bait. I set it right before dark and the next morning a big male was in my trap. He weighed almost 60 lbs. So try that if you want.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## steeliekingfisher (Feb 20, 2006)

Cats in cages here. LOL> Tree huggers banned all traps except the cages. Sill trap alot though. I wont let out my number of cats but its better than 30 this year. Western cats have been bringing great money this year, last sale averaged at 300 a cat. :beer:


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

we finnally got one in our trap line. Was fun it went through one snare and right into another . it is pretty big. bout 40 pounder tom :beer:


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I haven't done any trapping in several seasons now due to an accident that left me physically unable to run a line any longer... But I was about like Wyogoose for 20 some years. I saved all my vacation and comp time all year where I was working for the state, and then took it all off during season just to trap and call. It generally gave me about 5 to 6 weeks off each winter...and I often had well over 200 traps in the ground at any one time... At that time we were only allowed to keep 6 cats a season. (I believe the limit is 20 now.) ... Now I never caught anywhere near 60 a season like Wyogoose, but 20 to 25 or so a season was not unusual, but I had to turn most of them loose... Here is a picture of me in the late 70's or early 80's that a fella posted for me a couple of years ago at another forum, with 3 cats I caught one morning... There is a picture of me today below it, but being "old school" and computer stupid, I don't know how to remove that bottom picture...LOL.....

http://dtanner.proboards29.com/index.cg ... 1099930498


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I caught 3 this year. Our season is over in minnesota and you can only keep 5. They only bring about half of steeliekingfisher's. $150-200


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

IN central nebraska they bring Around 150 for a nice big tom


----------

